# Viper 5901 and dodge nitro 2.8crd



## VICKO (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi I installed viper to my car but I have following problems ,when I remote start the viper the oem alarm turns on(horn sound)then I must unlock it and lock it again.And if I leave the key in ignition and open driver door I don't get any warning (ding-chime)that i get before install the viper system.One more thing I cant start my car with ignition key after viper install.
O yes we don't have any authorized install shop for viper here in our country (Slovenia)

So I must do it my self.

PLEASE HELP


----------

